# Info on Fuji full carbon frames?



## my327vette (Jul 16, 2002)

Hi, I was just wondering if anyone has any experience or information they could give me about the Fuji full carbon framed bikes that they started manufacturing this year? I have owned two fuji aluminum frames in the past few years, and I am thinking of upgrading to a full carbon frame. Any info would be appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## psycleridr (Jul 21, 2005)

I just bought a new bike and in the process was able to ride the Fuji carbon Team issue full Dura-Ace bike. I rode it for 2 days putting on about 50 miles. The bike was very light, responsive, stiff, and wanted to fly up hills! The downside to all this was that I found the ride to be quite harsh and did not inspire confidence under speed (going down the hills I was clutching the brakes). If your a racer I'd say go for it. If not I would look elsewhere. In contrast my old bike, a Trek 2300 from 2000 was more comfortable (the only place I liked the Trek more than the Fuji). Also I rode an '03 Colnago C-40 which was a great bike all around and ended up buying a Merlin Proteus which I love. Every bike was more comfortable than the Fuji, but none climbed as good. Since I am a recreational cyclist I opted for comfort. It's a nice bike especially for the money but I would try to ride it if you can and see what you think. If not what type of rider are you. Competative or recreational?


----------



## pin96 (May 26, 2003)

I have been riding the 2005 Team Issue since March and absolutely love it! This is a 1st production run bike and have not even had the slightest problem with it. If you have been riding Fuji's for the past few years you will love the bike. It fits me perfectly like all of my previous Fuji's.

As the previous post mentions, it is very light, responsive and accelerates great. I, personally, think it is a very comfortable bike for racing and general riding. I routinely do 50-70 mile rides without any discomfort.

My only suggestion would be to toss the Velomax wheels in a corner for bad weather riding and buy a nicer set of wheels. I use the Ksyrium SSC's and I think I get even better acceleration. I would love to have the opportunity to use a set of Mavic Cosmic Carbone's with this bike just to see how fast I could pedal it.

Hope this helps. Good Luck.


----------

